# Show me yer planes!!!!



## Corndog

Here's my motley bunch. Every one has a story...


----------



## Daren

I need to get some more planes, it takes forever to do a table top with this thing :laughing:. (I have a couple more planes :shifty:, I will post pics later)


----------



## Corndog

Daren yer butt must have a P.H.D.!!!!:laughing:


----------



## Corndog

The nice little old e bay lady that sold me this one thought it would be a good idea to "spruce it up" for me by painting the whole thing in dark brown fence stain. Bless her pointed little head!!! Took me a week to clean it up!!!:laughing:


----------



## Corndog

I just had a "WHAT THE HELL IS THAT!!!" moment...what looks like a HUGE crack is just a stain. Whew!!!


----------



## Daren

I have a few I am working on right now myself. In different stages of disrepair. I set an old Stanley Bailey #28 transitional like you have in there for scale that I already fixed. That plane is in my gallery already. My "new" acquisitions are not so I took a picture for this thread. I will get them cleaned up-tuned up this winter. I have a box full of good irons/chippers and am going to continue making some solid woods from scratch as I have time.

Notice the shaving in the old "Hancock", I just used that yesterday. It looks ratty...but the bottom is flat and I sharpened the iron, it cuts like crazy.


----------



## Daren

Corndog said:


> The nice little old e bay lady


This is not mine. I was bidding on it over at eBay, I quit at $25. I have no real use for it, just thought it was cool, but only $25 cool I guess :laughing:. (it went for $26 by the way :huh

Maybe Mitch will chime in, he has a picture of an old Stanley hand router plane in his gallery.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135

looks like a nice dual Spokeshave / scraper......


----------



## Daren

mdlbldrmatt135 said:


> looks like a nice dual Spokeshave / scraper......


Yes and the irons were marked with the Stanley "sweetheart". I just don't use spoke shaves that much in my work. I have 3-4 (?), just rarely use them. So I quit bidding on that one, I figured maybe I would find something better to throw my money at.


----------



## Corndog

DAMN!!! I was gonna buy the same one at a flea market here in Van. As soon as I made my round...it was gone!!!$15!!!! 
I do believe it's a chair makers shave.


----------



## Daren

Corndog said:


> I do believe it's a chair makers shave.


Makes sense, I would agree . Unless someone tells me different, then you're on your own with your crazy notions :laughing:.


----------



## Corndog

Surprisingly enough, this is the only spoke shave I own. A Canadian made #64.


----------



## Daren

I only have 3, and they just set on the shelf in my shop. I have not used them a dozen times in 5 years. No makers marks, cheapies I picked up at a sale for probably $1 apiece.

I just bought 2 all wood planes (online auction) I can't wait to get them. The are something I have never seen. They are just like the big wooden jointing planes in one of my pictures above...but the are 1" square and 5 1/2" long :icon_smile:, cute little dudes. They were obviously made for a specific purpose (I don't know what) I am going to make some replicas. I will post a picture when I get them.


----------



## Corndog

Daren, I can't believe that you and I are the ONLY people on the board with hand planes. Sad really.:glare: 

Back in my formative years I had $100 to spend...[and THAT was a stretch] so I bought a jointer plane and learned how to use it. Now I have a 6" jointer and STILL true up with a hand plane.:yes:


----------



## Daren

Corndog said:


> Daren, I can't believe that you and I are the ONLY people on the board with hand planes. Sad really.:glare:


Yea, Bro it is, but not a shocker really :huh:.


----------



## Corndog

We're in a fast food culture I guess...RESULTS NOW!!!!
It's a toss up fer me.....Coronation Street,hand planes and beer....oh, and my wife....

Results ......eventually!!!!!!:laughing:


----------



## Rob

Here are most of mine. The others are in my toolboxes and in the trailer and it's too cold and windy to go outside to get them in my jammies.
Most were my fathers. I use as many of them as often as I can but must admit that I am not a true old fashion woodworker.


----------



## Corndog

Impressive to say the least!!!!! I sure could use one of those scraper planes!!!!:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Daren

Rob said:


> it's too cold and windy to go outside to get them in my jammies.


Understood :laughing:. Hey, we have another player. Some nice day when you don't have your PJs on, I would like to see a closer shot of this one. Obviously shop made, I tinker with making planes. Even though like I said I do not use a spoke shave much, I would like to see how that one is made.
Nice assortment by the way...I bet your Dad had many hours/years of fun with them.


----------



## Daren

Daren said:


> I tinker with making planes.


Everyone needs a hobby right ?


----------



## Rob

My Dad was born in 1918 in Maine. After WWII, he worked as a furniture maker for a company in Portland, ME by the name of Bailey's. There's a lot of blood, sweat and tears in those planes. I bet if he were alive today, he might debate you on if they were "fun" or not (know what I mean?) He was one of the finest craftsman I ever knew (not because he was my Dad). He forgot more than I will ever know.
I will get some close-ups for you in a day or so.


----------



## Daren

Rob said:


> He was one of the finest craftsman I ever knew. He forgot more than I will ever know.


Cool :thumbsup:. Pick one of those puppies up some day and take it for a test drive, maybe some of the magic is still in them. I bet he would dig it.


----------



## Corndog

My ol' man wasn't a woodworker at all...but still the smartest man I ever knew. I miss him.:icon_sad: :icon_sad:


----------



## Daren

Corndog said:


> My ol' man wasn't a woodworker at all...but still the smartest man I ever knew. I miss him.:icon_sad: :icon_sad:


Mine _is_ a woodworker (and very good, 20 years maybe I will catch up). Like yours, a smart guy...do I miss him, heck no :laughing:. He is retired now and he is here all the time. A woodworker with a son who has a sawmill/sharpening business.??
He is the one who taught me how to sharpen ($10,000's worth of tools, not required) I could freehand sharpen a knife on a wet/oil stone and shave with it when I was 10. So he does not bring his chisels/plane irons around here :no:.
He just brings other guys around and while we talk business Dad is filling his truck with lumber .
He was here today, I think I broke even, the visit was nice:yes:


----------



## Rob

> Pick one of those puppies up some day and take it for a test drive


Oh, I do. I've got 3 or 4 that I have tuned and use. There is something about taking one of these that needs some "help" and putting the spirit back in it, clamping a piece of rock maple in the vise and watching/listening to the magic.
I'll admit that I'm not a connoisseur of all these old hand tools but I cherish them. My great grandfather was a finish carpenter working at the Library of Congress when it was built. I have many of his tools and still use his 6" square.


----------



## Corndog

You were shaving when you were 10 Daren???:laughing:


----------



## Daren

Corndog said:


> You were shaving when you were 10 Daren???:laughing:


No, I was a late bloomer...I started at 11 :laughing:. I still use stones. In fact I am sorta starting to collect them, just one of those weird things.


----------



## bigredc

Daren said:


> Everyone needs a hobby right ?


I have one sweetheart and a few pre war.


----------



## Corndog

What's with the aluminum clamped on the block plane???Is it a fence???


----------



## Daren

Hey, I have a couple of those little Stanley stamped metal finger planes like I circled. I don't know what they sold for, cheap I am sure (or when they were even made 70's-earlier ???) but really they are nice little dudes. I bought one, $1 flee market,figuring it would not keep the iron fast on hard wood, I was wrong.

Nice planes bigredc.

I have a couple more pics to post later. Nothing special, just some everyday users.


----------



## bigredc

I used that plane for squaring. It worked good. I hate to burst your bubble Daren, but I got that little plane at the local hardware store, for a couple bucks. It's only a couple years old. It works pretty good. There is another Home depot piece of junk in there I bought maybe 10 years ago. I love old planes. They work great.


----------



## Daren

bigredc said:


> I hate to burst your bubble Daren, but I got that little plane at the local hardware store, for a couple bucks.


You didn't. It just looked familiar I thought. I like using little planes. I have bigger planes, but really don't use them as much as the small ones. I will admit I am a power jointer/planer guy for the most part (I deal with only rough sawn since I have a sawmill) I use the little ones to "tune things up" or take a little here or there off. I use cabinet scrapers too, saves alot of sandpaper.

I attached a couple more pictures. A cute little wooden one, one of those cheapy stamped Stanleys and a beat up old user that is one of my most grabbed when I need a plane.


----------



## Corndog

My most used is a Bailey 4 1/2. got it in a box with some other stuff for $20!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Gary Zimmel

Here are a couple of pics of mine.

Even when I'm not using them they sure look pretty in their tills...


----------



## Daren

Gary Zimmel said:


> Even when I'm not using them they sure look pretty in their tills...


Yes that is a very pretty lot you have there, welcome by the way. I guess we are going to have to see the rest of your shop, those planes are as clean as surgical instruments :laughing:. (I don't even see any finger prints)


----------



## Corndog

Holy schmoly!!! Looks like the Lie Neilson showroom!!!!

Nice!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## bigredc

Gary they are beautiful. What are the low angle planes used for.


----------



## bigredc

This is a craftsman. Do you guy's know what it's for? Are they any good?


----------



## Daren

bigredc said:


> This is a craftsman. Do you guy's know what it's for? Are they any good?


No good at all, just send it over and I will dispose of it :laughing:. It looks like most of a Stanley No. 78 (I don't see the fence in the picture) http://www.contrib.andrew.cmu.edu/~flip/wood/planes/stanley-078.html


----------



## hands made for wood

hahaha before I say anything I should say I'm a newb to planes... lol seeing as how I haven't ever used one on any of my projects but what kind of things do you use them on?


----------



## Daren

hands made for wood said:


> what kind of things do you use them on?


Where to start?  I reckon if you have never used one, maybe you don't need one? Sometimes you have to make (or buy they sell them, I like to make them myself...hey more shop time) a plane just for a certain use. It is a fun project and made right can last for generations.

If you are making little boxes (humidors/jewelry boxes...whatever) and are using thin stock you need to perfectly joint that power tools may just tear it up. You can use ones like this. I made them for just that, small work. Very precise in the right hands, hands made for wood :laughing:.


----------



## bigredc

Do you just design as you go, or are there plans. They look like fun to make.


----------



## Daren

bigredc said:


> or are there plans.


I would just screw it up if I tried to follow a plan :laughing:. I think there are plans out there though. I make them up as I go along, and have made a couple clunkers that did not work well...into the woodstove they went .


----------



## hands made for wood

ok so your saying they would use them for notching out a corner for a joint... is that basically all they use them for? One more question if they're used for just that why do some people have so many planes and different angles, thanks.


----------



## Daren

hands made for wood said:


> ok so your saying they would use them for notching out a corner for a joint... is that basically all they use them for? One more question if they're used for just that why do some people have so many planes and different angles, thanks.


Here is a link with some readin' for you. It is just Stanley planes...but it gives you an idea (?) of the many uses of them. Click the blue model number and it takes you to pictures and uses of each plane. Hope this helps. http://www.sover.net/~nichael/nlc-wood/stanref-num.html

I would click on the #45 or #55 first. Planes can have more than one function. Check out the #74, that is a funny one :blink:.


----------



## Mike Hansow

I have a few as well.....


----------



## Daren

ka7cse said:


> I have a few as well.....


A few ? Looks like you got 'em all :laughing:.


----------



## Mike Hansow

Well, I started collecting them before old tool collecting got popular. Most of the left side of the shelf is corrugated bottoms and the right side is flat or smooth bottom. I have about 30 years of honeing to do....

Mike
Auburn, WA


----------



## Steve Clardy

Guess I better show a few huh...............

LN anniversary triplets







LV anniversary triplets








Type 13 #4







Type 13 #4.5








Got some round here somewhere....


----------



## Daren

I have seen some pretty cool planes in this thread...Corndogs in use, mine too. Alot on the shelf. I just gotta ask when you buy a LN do they _pack_ it is shavings so you have something to show off :huh:.
Nice planes Steve, don't get me wrong.
I may just start a thread "show me your plane shavings"


----------



## Corndog

Don't go there Daren...


----------



## bigredc

You guys probably know this. Do you know why companies like Lie Nelson and Groz can make planes that are exact duplicate design as Stanley without getting sued for steeling a copyrighted design.


----------



## Daren

bigredc said:


> You guys probably know this.


I don't.

Geoff I was just thinking out loud I guess. It takes a bit of tuning to pull good shavings. I would have a ball at some guys shops just getting their planes out and sharpening/tuning them so they work the way they are supposed to. I am weird. When I make/buy a plane I will put a piece of wood in the vise and see just how long a shaving I can make. I will goof around doing that for several minutes. Like the best shaving is a project in itself :blink: (see weird)


----------



## Steve Clardy

Daren said:


> I just gotta ask when you buy a LN do they _pack_ it is shavings so you have something to show off :huh:.


 
So that's what came in that one box.:blink: :blink: 

Wood shavings. I'll be darn.:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: 


I use that one shown thats unboxed.:yes: 
Nice plane. But so far, it hasn't proved to me to be any better than my self restored 4.5 stanley.
The other two LN's, are still in the sealed bags. I don't know what they even look like.:no:


----------



## bigredc

I was positive I knew the answer, but I figured before I said It I'd better look it up to be sure. I thought it was because the patent ran out. And it did, but apparently they were able to extend it. From what I've found, most of the copycats i.e. LS just tilt the adjustment screw up a little. Stanley's are perfectly parallel to the plate. I've been going around sure I'd figured it all out. I'm glad I checked so I didn't look like a dope when someone corrected me.


----------



## Puumies

Beautiful planes you have. Here are mine. Mostly I use that little low angle Stanley. Wood planes are all really rarely used.

Pauli


----------



## bigredc

Here you go Daren. My #7 makes it easy. The shavings would have been longer but I had a knot.


----------



## Daren

bigredc said:


> Here you go Daren. My #7 makes it easy. The shavings would have been longer but I had a knot.


Well, you know I like it :thumbsup:. I spent part of my day making my own iron hone, kinda an "Arkansas surgical black". (finishing hone, very hard and smooth) It seemed to work...even on this beater old plane. I pulled a little shaving just now to keep up the spirit, after I hit the steel in the stone.

I think I am going to post pictures I took making the hone as a project. Most will not be interested, but hey, we all have different tastes and that's cool. I done said I was weird, I actually enjoy sharpening my irons, it's very Zen. :icon_smile:


----------



## bigredc

I love sharpening anything. My friends son gets me to sharpen his hatchet. Last time he gave it to me I said this thing is still sharp. He said ya but you can make it sharper. When he goes to camp he always has the sharpest hatchet. I just got another diamond stone. Now I have extra coarse,coarse, and fine in diamond and a Arkansas soft stone. I gave myself a sore back the other night. I was at it for about 2 1/2 hours redoing all my chisels.


----------



## Hack

bigredc said:


> You guys probably know this. Do you know why companies like Lie Nelson and Groz can make planes that are exact duplicate design as Stanley without getting sued for steeling a copyrighted design.


This is just a guess...sort of.

Patents expire after 20 years. I'm sure those Stanley patents are over 20 years old. Once they expire, anybody can knock them off...


----------



## Hack

Daren said:


> Hey, I have a couple of those little Stanley stamped metal finger planes like I circled. I don't know what they sold for, cheap I am sure (or when they were even made 70's-earlier ???)


Daren,
They still make them. Mine got smashed a few years back and I got a new one at our local Ace Hardware store...

I don't have a pic of my planes...guess I better get with the program, huh?:blink:


----------



## mpm1696

*Here's my vintage Stanley collection*

They're all in working condition, fully original 1880's to 1907 types 3 to 5 - except for some planes with new and better high carbon steel Hock blades and chip breakers, sharp enough to shave - whatever you want. I use them daily. I just cannot stand sanding, it wastes too much time and effort, plus your hiding wood grain and figure when you sand, then everything in the shop and your lungs is dusted up crazy, that you can't finish coat your projects inside because of all that dust. I prefer shaving than sanding, like the old days!

It contains the 93 shoulder, 90 Bullnose, #2 smoother, #3 smoother w/Hock, another 60's #3Corrugated of lesser quality, #4C smooth w/Hock, #4.5C heavy smooth w/Hock, #605C Bedrock round sided Jack, #5C jack, another #5 of lesser quality of the 60's, #5.5C heavy jack, #6 fore, #7C jointer, #8C jointer, #40 scrub, a Kunz #112, #60 1/2 low angle block, 3 other bevel up block planes, and 2 spokeshave #151 and 152.

3 other planes not in these pics are a #4 Keen Kutter, which in fact is a Stanley made Bedrock #604 smoother, a #604 Bedrock round sides, and finally, a rare UNA-OID Bronze cast Stanley style smoother plane with a Norris style adjuster, which I'm digging up info on.

Sorry guys, but I've been bitten by the frenzy of these planes. It's amazing how well built and the excellent quality of these tools manufactured over a 100 years ago.


----------



## bigredc

I love them also. It's neat to think about who might have used them, and what they helped to build over all the years. They are a little piece of history.


----------



## JON BELL

these aren't mine but I thought they looked nice. Holtey


----------



## jeffbayne

So, if i was in the market for a small low angle block plane- and aiming for under $50 (i realize that disqualifies many), what would you fellas recommend? Woodcraft carries Groz? or should i look for a Stanley? Is there a quality difference within the Stanleys, or do they have one line with different sizes?


----------



## bigredc

If you don't need new you can buy a nice used stanley on ebay. You could probably get 2 fot 50 bucks. They have not changed in like 100 years. I got all mine at yard sales and ebay. Woodcraft has Stanley but you have to ask, they don't have them on display. That's it works at the woodcraft I go to.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN

JON BELL said:


> these aren't mine but I thought they looked nice. Holtey


Those are more like works of art, and should be in a display case.

Gerry:thumbsup:


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN

Daren said:


> Here is a link with some readin' for you. It is just Stanley planes...but it gives you an idea (?) of the many uses of them. Click the blue model number and it takes you to pictures and uses of each plane. Hope this helps. http://www.sover.net/~nichael/nlc-wood/stanref-num.html
> 
> I would click on the #45 or #55 first. Planes can have more than one function. Check out the #74, that is a funny one :blink:.


What a great site. Where do you come up with all of these great sites? 

Gerry:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN

ka7cse said:


> I have a few as well.....


Nice display rack. I need to build something like that for mine. I don't have as nice a collection as you, but it would still be nice to organize them for display.

Gerry:thumbsup:


----------



## BuckeyeHughes

You guys have some very nice inventory. Daren I really like the idea of making your own. Kinda adds to the satisfaction of the project. For anyone reading this thread who is not "in tune" with hand planes this is a great book: http://www.amazon.com/Handplane-Boo...bs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1203376476&sr=8-1
You can learn a good deal about hand planes, even some of the things you need to know for making them. I'll have to get mine in line and take a pic soon.


----------



## Derek Cohen

Yeah, I also think that it is cool to build your own planes. I have made quite a wide range, sometimes in response to a specific need, such as a chairmaker's scraper, a dovetail plane (for sliding dovetails) ... a chamfer plane ..










.. or a 30" jointer ...










... and infill planes, such as this converted Stanley #3 ...










But I do have plenty of others, both woodies and metal. 

Here are some of the woodies (HNT Gordon) and bevel up metal planes (Veritas) ...










I have a lot (!) more planes. Every single one gets used. Some of the vintage planes are kept for the articles and reviews I write, so they tend to pile up on the shelf. What's worse is, while furniture building and tool design are my first loves, I also get involved with tool restoration. Here are the latest two restorations.

A Stanley #51/52 shooting board. I have just finished rebuilding the plane (It had a busted frog), and here are the first test shavings ...










And here is the outcome.. looks spot on!











The other restoration was a Stanley #46 (used for crosscuts, such as dados). This one was a lump of rust when I got it. It has nil nickel, and I have simple waxed the bare iron. It is just a user (but I am thinking of getting it re-nickeled as it is otherwise in great condition and I have all the blades for it).



















Here is my favourite restoration, a Spier smoother. It went from this ...










.... to this ...










If anyone wants info on handplanes, just yell out. I know a little.

For those that want reviews on some, or just are bored and looking for reading material (and how-tos), go to my webpage ..

http://www.wkfinetools.com/contrib/dCohen/index.asp

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## bigredc

Derek you have some beutiful stuff. I like that last one also. I like that hot dog handel idea. I may try to make one. I don't have lathe, I'll just carve one
Chris


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN

Very nice collection.

Gerry


----------



## aclose

wow, Derek, those are sweet. i love your 30" jointer. :thumbsup:

i was watching The WoodWright's Shop a couple weekends ago and Roy had just picked up a huge chest filled with planes from some estate sale or something. he took each one out talked about it, demonstrated it... very cool. i didn't realize that tools/planes like those even existed. fascinating stuff.


----------



## End Grain

I don't use planes but not too long ago I came across a Stanley Handyman H1204 Made in USA that looked to be in it's original - tattered and ratty - corrugated box. No labels or markings on the box. Sadly the bottom surface of the plane has some rust over it and the blade's edge needs some serious attention. It also has some rust spots on it. Aside from that, it looks to have been barely used.

Is this plane worth any TLC to resurrect or is it just a boat anchor?


----------



## mpm1696

Man, forget about any Handyman planes. 

Stanley's best planes, were the pre-war baileys and Bedrocks types between 1887 to late 1930s any post WWII planes like the four squares and handyman were of much lower quality as their predecessors. Other than the Frog difference between the Bedrocks and Baileys, the type 13 Baileys plane is the best plane in it's class. If you can afford an early Bedrock Square or Round side plane, go ahead and take it, you won't regret it. I know - I have the whole collection.

FYI the best planes on the market today in 2008 is the Bedrock type of the early days made by Lie-Nielsen (best) and Clifton (second best). The Lee Valley - Veritas is also a very good (even excellent) plane in it's class. 

If your looking into early Stanley planes, look for:

Rosewood handles (not painted),
"keyhole" type lever caps,
"V" type or "Sweethart" logos on the cutting iron,
2 or 3 patent dates stamps behind the frog,
solid cast frogs (no recesses),
lateral adjusters made in 3 seperate parts,
small 1" type brass depth adjuster,
solid cast Y depth adjuster,
no red, yellow or orange paint anywhere on the frog or lever cap,
no "Made in USA" stampings anywhere.
Other than these general factors makes it a rare - one-off -, or a later Stanley model type 15 and up. (types nos, went to 20 of today)

G.luck

"plane" questions? I've got answers!

Pete


----------



## BuckeyeHughes

Derek, fantastic planes and a fantastic website. I bookmarked your site and I'm sure it will be used often as a reference.

Thanks.


----------



## Hack

My planes aren't anything to write home about, but they get the job done. The latest acquisition is the Bailey in the back...


----------



## Butch

I applaud you guys... great collections you all have aquired. I have a few planes as well, from 3" jobbies to #8s. My fathers' an Auctioneer(since 64) and he's bought/sold too many to remember. He had some he used when he did construction,and I have them now. What I didn't see(or missed) was any Millers Falls planes in the pics...interesting. my only regret, is that I'm not more proficient with the planes,which is a sorry admission. 
Thanks for the viewing pleasure....


----------



## Skewdege

Wow, beautiful planes. I guess having a plane obsession is a must if you are a hand woodworker. I found that that LN collection impressive. I didn't see any of their products missing in that group. Here are a few of my favorite planes probably 1/4 of all my planes. The skewed bladed jack plane and LH RH raised panel planes are made by a gentleman named Leon Robins from Maine. I visited his shop several years ago. I think he sold his business and doesn't makes planes anymore. Some of you probably know about him and own his tools.


----------



## fanback

Skew; I know about Leon; he sold the business to a father and son act. They call it the Crown Plane company. I have some of Leon's stuff and a few Crown pieces also. I have the panel raising hand planes left and right (Leon) , they do a nice job. Crown sort of specialized in chairmakers tools...like the compass plane, the travisher, Forkstaff plane.

They are on the web. http://www.crownplane.com/

Nice tools for the money.


----------



## Skewdege

fanback said:


> Skew; I know about Leon; he sold the business to a father and son act. They call it the Crown Plane company. I have some of Leon's stuff and a few Crown pieces also. I have the panel raising hand planes left and right (Leon) , they do a nice job. Crown sort of specialized in chairmakers tools...like the compass plane, the travisher, Forkstaff plane.
> 
> They are on the web. http://www.crownplane.com/
> 
> Nice tools for the money.


I agree Fan. When I bought his PR planes I put them to use right away and made a raised panel out of an oak piece of scrap board. No one could believe I had made it all by hands especially when I did some carving work on it and did a nice finish work. Yeah I remember he was telling me was selling his business. But his prices were much better than Crown Planes.


----------



## hands made for wood

So while I was sown in the States we stopped at this woodworking museum/shop and what they do is that they only use tools made in 1875 or older to make furniature from that time... but anyways here's a link to their site http://www.rvp1875.com/bios/robby.html if you go under tools you can see his planes... let's just say he has a few :yes:


----------



## biglou13

*Here's Mine*

I'm including a link as I haven't determined the best way to display photos yet.

http://picasaweb.google.com/AspiringWoodworker/Planes

These show the majority of my collection. There are others, such as my 3-4 Stanley #2's, including the long bed version.

I have a good collection of spoke shaves also, but these are packed up at the moment.

I'm working on getting my shop finished, here's a link to it:

http://picasaweb.google.com/AspiringWoodworker/WorkShopUpdated

Please excuse the jumble, I haven't had time to organize them. I've included the tools I presently have for another forum.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN

Nice collection of planes biglou.

Gerry


----------



## bigredc

You have an illness Biglou. I think your addicted to planes. Fun ain't it. Nice planes.
Chris


----------



## knotscott

When Corndog started this thread, my collection was fairly sparse, but it's about double it's original size now. I started out with a Homier $10 set Chinese set that's terrible, inherited my Grandfather's Stanley 220 that's a great little plane, one block plane was actually a gift I gave to my Dad close to 40 years ago as a young lad and have inherited that one too. I've been picking them up at garage sales and flea markets for the past year or two. I'm fairly new to the handplane hording bug but am loving it...I'm very new to tuning them, and recently picked up a Scheppach Tiger sharpening system that's really helped. BigLou is a tough act to follow but I'm happy to have these. Most are good users. The Bailey #6, Record #4, and Miller Falls #14 are currently the pride of my fleet but are also new to me. 

Group pic: (Absent - Record #4) ( 








Bailey 5 & 6, Miller Falls #14, Craftsman #5: 








Bailey Sweetheart #4, Stanley Defiance #4, Craftsman #4, Fulton (I think it's a #3 equivalent):








Here's the Record #4 that's out being tuned up by someone who knows what they're doing:








I'm told the #6 is WWII era...it looks nearly new to me. It appears that the Defiance #4 is also WWII era. There are several of these that I don't know much about, so feel free to clue me in if you're so inclined. The old wood 22 incher says "Sanduskey" on the blade, the horn handle wood plane says "Vom Cleff & Co" best I can tell, and I think the shorter wood plane says "Ontario" but it's hard to make out.


----------



## Henry Disston

Here is mine


----------



## AiRhed

Hello, new to this community. I'm a fairly green carpenter here in Minneapolis MN. This Tuesday I had to install a four panel door, re-using all the 100 year old hardware. Turning the 1x4 pine into casing and the mortising work was fun but the easiest part turned out to be the most challenging. The Jambs on the door were each 1/8 inches too thick and the door wouldn't fit the opening. I figured I could cut the stud back a 1/2" or plane the Jambs down. Since I don't own a power planer yet, I whipped out my Buck Bros block plane and made some serious shavings. After about an hour of that, I reassemble the frame and the door fit like a glove.

My question regarding planes is, does anyone here own or operate a scrub plane? If so, what kind, and where did you get it. I know for a fact no tool store around here sells them or knows of them for that matter. I know my grandfather had two, one wood and one iron. This to me, would have been the best tool for the job.

Edit:
Here's my first Bench Plane. Just won it on eBay.


----------



## knotscott

AiRhed said:


> ...
> 
> My question regarding planes is, does anyone here own or operate a scrub plane? If so, what kind, and where did you get it. I know for a fact no tool store around here sells them or knows of them for that matter. I know my grandfather had two, one wood and one iron. This to me, would have been the best tool for the job.


Welcome to the forum. I see scrub planes fairly often on Ebay...the Stanley 40 is a scrub plane.


----------



## Derek Cohen

Hi Airhed

Scrub planes are very useful. I have a few and use them all the time (no power jointer). 

For you, a good choice would be ..

(1) New: LV or LN scrub planes

(2) Vintage: Stanley #40

see my review at: http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ToolReviews/The%20Veritas%20Lee%20Valley%20Scrub%20Plane.html

(3) A heavily cambered blade on a Stanley #5 or #5 1/2 Jack planes.

and 

(4) my choice for you, a heavily cambered second blade for your block plane so that you can scrub small, selected areas.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## AiRhed

Thank you knotscott and Derek for the great information. I have found a few #40's on eBay and I am bidding on this one right now.











What do you think this plane is worth? I'm at $13 for a bid so far.

Derek,

That was a great article, it answered a lot of my questions about this peculiar plane. I will definitely take your advice and try the camber on my block plane. This would be great for hogging out the back of casing on doors and windows in lath and plaster homes.


Mike.


----------



## gusthehonky

These are the ones tuned up and used regularly, there are others now retired or have been replaced by the jointer. Time and labor factored in heavily into this decision, as did accuracy. Three #4 beveled with increasing angles, a #2 with LN chipper and blade for smaller/narrow situations, LNLA Jack For Large stock. These have allowed to virtually eliminate the use of sanding, and offers a far superior end result. Various blocks for various needs. The bottom picture is a closer look at some hand made ones purchased or traded over the years. The chariot was found on e-Bay and is marked Skelton, when it wants to work it is a beauty, but it does not always want to work, maybe humidity? Let me know if anyone has any info on this. The #2 with LN setup is perfect when a #4 is not. The 79 and wooden shoulder great to trim and clean. The small chisel has countless applications.
________
LAMBORGHINI FLYING STAR II SPECIFICATIONS


----------



## Woodwart

I know this is a four-year-old thread, but I thought I would assure you that I do have planes. Twenty-six of them last time I counted, but I may have picked up a couple more since then.

The pictures show 14 of my planes displayed on my deck. They are, in order:

1 All fourteen

2 My block planes: Miller's Falls, Footprint (I think) new and cheap, Chinese knock-off, Stanley 102 with its white metal cap iron replaced bya wooden wedge, and a small cheapie from HD.

4 Bench Planes:Three Stanley #5s, the one on the left being my goto plane, An Ohio Tool Co. woodie, much modified by me and a workable bench plane, a Mastercraft spokeshave, and a Stanley #4.

5 A chisel plane I made myself.

6 Me making shavings with an Auburn Tool Co. plane that is about 120 years old, and cuts like a new plane. It is the plane on the top left side of the first picture, which I had sanded, lapped and refinished.

I am also making an 18" long wooden plane, just for fun.

Thanks for looking!

Roger


----------



## Chris Curl

Wow, I have but 3 ... a Stanley #5 (type 6), a #4 (type 19) and a no-name 110.

I would really like to make a try plane the way they made them back they made them out of wood.


----------



## Woodwart

Chris Curl said:


> Wow, I have but 3 ... a Stanley #5 (type 6), a #4 (type 19) and a no-name 110.
> 
> I would really like to make a try plane the way they made them back they made them out of wood.


Depending on how you define a try plane, my 18" plane could qualify. I chose this length because I don't have a plane in that length. I have 21" and 28" wooden planes which I haven't put into use, yet. 

Making a plane is not difficult, though it is painstaking. A wooden plane sonsists usually of four parts, a body (sometimes made of four pieces of wood and a sole), a blade and cap iron, and a wedge. Some, but not all, have handles and knobs.

There are lots of places online and in books and magazines where you can get plans for building a wooden plane. Mine come from a book called Working with Handplanes.


----------



## mengtian

This is the extent of my planes and hand woodworking tools for now:







I use the little guy the most.


----------



## firemedic

This is an OLD but good thread... Here's a couple of mine... I cleaned off one of my benches some time ago and these are the ones that were residing there. I'm a mess, I know :laughing:


----------



## mengtian

Looks like many of guys have way too much. If you ever feel the need to geet rid of some just let me know.....


----------



## Kevin K

*Planers*

I'm looking for a Jack Plane as we speak. Can anyone give me feedback on the Woodriver Planers? I do know of a local fellow that collects a bit of everything and saw several different planers lying around his storage building. There are many older models, any ideas on what I should be looking out for as far as damage that can't be repaired or replaced?
:blink:


----------



## Dave Paine

Kevin K said:


> I'm looking for a Jack Plane as we speak. Can anyone give me feedback on the Woodriver Planers? I do know of a local fellow that collects a bit of everything and saw several different planers lying around his storage building. There are many older models, any ideas on what I should be looking out for as far as damage that can't be repaired or replaced?
> :blink:


Some folks like the Woodriver planes. I have not picked one up myself. I have seen them on the shelves at the local Woodcraft store.

This NJ Craigslist is for a No 8, providing for the phone number. He is a collector/seller and has many planes, including many #5 Jack planes.

http://cnj.craigslist.org/tls/3483815165.html

If you are looking at Stanley-Bailey design, most things are available as parts. Bob Kaune is a good source if you cannot find locally.
http://antique-used-tools.com/stanpl.htm

Some threads on the site about welding broken castings with nice results. I do not weld, so for me I would pass on a broken casting. Not unusual, too easy to have been dropped over time.

Blades/cap irons/ totes/ knobs are available from many sources.

You need to decide on how much rust is worth your time. A plane can look like a bucket of rust, but be salvageable if you are willing to spend the time.

I purchased a really rusty plane just to show a friend how to do a restore. Take a look. I sent the no-name plane onto another forum member who is using it.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/latest-rust-bucket-plane-43433/


----------



## Chris Curl

mengtian said:


> Looks like many of guys have way too much. If you ever feel the need to geet rid of some just let me know.....


heh ... plane redistribution. i'm in!


----------



## Dave Paine

Chris Curl said:


> heh ... plane redistribution. i'm in!


Well if you are serious, I have a Sargent 3416 Transitional plane just gathering dust.

If you are serious about using this, send me a PM.

You should read this link first. It is not my favourite plane.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/sargent-3416-plane-41888/


----------



## timetestedtools

Darren, I just took a look at your web site. Very impressive. 

Its best to point you all to my web site for pictures of my plane, but here is a sample.


----------



## Chris Curl

Dave Paine said:


> Well if you are serious, I have a Sargent 3416 Transitional plane just gathering dust.
> 
> If you are serious about using this, send me a PM.
> 
> You should read this link first. It is not my favourite plane.
> 
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/sargent-3416-plane-41888/


Dave, thanks! I am definately interested. One question though ... I have been trying to figure out the length to determine if it would be good as a try or jointer plane. That is the main thing I *THINK* I need at this time. If it would be good for that, then I can stop looking for a Stanley #7 or #8.

One post closer to that magic 25 post threshold ...


----------



## Dave Paine

Chris Curl said:


> Dave, thanks! I am definately interested. One question though ... I have been trying to figure out the length to determine if it would be good as a try or jointer plane. That is the main thing I *THINK* I need at this time. If it would be good for that, then I can stop looking for a Stanley #7 or #8.
> 
> One post closer to that magic 25 post threshold ...


Chris,

You posted a link to an excellent site dedicated to Sargent planes in another thread.

http://www.sargent-planes.com/116/pr...argent-planes/

I visited the site when I first got the plane. Scroll down to 3416. States a wood bottom jack plane, but no other information.

The sole is 15in long x 2 5/8in wide. It uses a 2in wide blade, same as a No 5. My Stanley No 5 is 14in long and a lot heavier, since it is all metal.

Mengtian has also expressed interest, so I will have to decide which one of you gets this.

I will provide the same information.

Please read my thread on the plane.

Sargent 3416 plane

What are you wanting to use the plane for?

I picked up this plane for its looks. After working on it, I am not a fan of the transitional planes.

I cleaned up and flattened the sole, that was easy.

I was having a lot of trouble with the cap iron. I tried the trick of Firemedic to bend the curved part. This was not easy. I do not have a good way to clamp and apply pressure. I was able to get some extra contact force, so the shavings no longer get stuck under the cap iron.

Now the shavings get stuck in the mouth. A pain to clear out after every pass. FireMedic recommended to file the throat open. I did not want to try this since "no undue".

I would not recommend this plane for a person new to hand planes, and who wants this to be usable. It can be used, but it is not easy.

My testing was only on a piece of pine. I started with the easy wood.

You can get replacement blades, but the depth of a transitional body means the cap iron is longer than the all metal Stanley Bailey, so the hole of replacement cap irons does not match.

Just wanting to provide the facts. I would not want you to be as frustrated with the plane as I feel.

I purchased this as part of a group of items from a local antique and collectables store, so I do not know what I paid for it. Likely less than $20. It was in the best shape of the group of hand planes. I later purchased the no-name "Latest bucket of rust" plane from the same place.

I will be looking to cover shipping costs. This would likely need a large size flat rate box from USPS.


----------



## Kevin K

*Thank you*



Dave Paine said:


> Some folks like the Woodriver planes. I have not picked one up myself. I have seen them on the shelves at the local Woodcraft store.
> 
> This NJ Craigslist is for a No 8, providing for the phone number. He is a collector/seller and has many planes, including many #5 Jack planes.
> 
> http://cnj.craigslist.org/tls/3483815165.html
> 
> If you are looking at Stanley-Bailey design, most things are available as parts. Bob Kaune is a good source if you cannot find locally.
> http://antique-used-tools.com/stanpl.htm
> 
> Some threads on the site about welding broken castings with nice results. I do not weld, so for me I would pass on a broken casting. Not unusual, too easy to have been dropped over time.
> 
> Blades/cap irons/ totes/ knobs are available from many sources.
> 
> You need to decide on how much rust is worth your time. A plane can look like a bucket of rust, but be salvageable if you are willing to spend the time.
> 
> I purchased a really rusty plane just to show a friend how to do a restore. Take a look. I sent the no-name plane onto another forum member who is using it.
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/latest-rust-bucket-plane-43433/


Dave, great bit of information! Thank you for taking the time to point me in the right direction. I plan on taking a look at the planes my neighbor has for sale. When I was looking at them over the summer I didn't really know who any of the manufacturers are or even what I was looking at. He's an old timer and has at least a dozen or so he's selling for $20 a piece. I'll let you know what he has if you're interested.

Thanks again,

Kevin


----------



## Dave Paine

Chris Curl said:


> Dave, thanks! I am definately interested. One question though ... I have been trying to figure out the length to determine if it would be good as a try or jointer plane. That is the main thing I *THINK* I need at this time. If it would be good for that, then I can stop looking for a Stanley #7 or #8.
> 
> One post closer to that magic 25 post threshold ...


Chris,

You posted a link to an excellent site dedicated to Sargent planes in another thread.

http://www.sargent-planes.com/116/pr...argent-planes/

I visited the site when I first got the plane. Scroll down to 3416. States a wood bottom jack plane, but no other information.

The sole is 15in long x 2 5/8in wide. It uses a 2in wide blade, same as a No 5. My Stanley No 5 is 14in long and a lot heavier, since it is all metal.

Mengtian has also expressed interest, so I will have to decide which one of you gets this.

I will provide the same information.

Please read my thread on the plane if you did not read earlier.

Sargent 3416 plane

What are you wanting to use the plane for?

I picked up this plane for its looks. After working on it, I am not a fan of the transitional planes.

I cleaned up and flattened the sole, that was easy.

I was having a lot of trouble with the cap iron. I tried the trick of Firemedic to bend the curved part. This was not easy. I do not have a good way to clamp and apply pressure. I was able to get some extra contact force, so the shavings no longer get stuck under the cap iron.

Now the shavings get stuck in the mouth. A pain to clear out after every pass. FireMedic recommended to file the throat open. I did not want to try this since "no undue".

I would not recommend this plane for a person new to hand planes, and who wants this to be usable. It can be used, but it is not easy.

My testing was only on a piece of pine. I started with the easy wood.

You can get replacement blades, but the depth of a transitional body means the cap iron is longer than the all metal Stanley Bailey, so the hole of replacement cap irons does not match.

Just wanting to provide the facts. I would not want you to be as frustrated with the plane as I feel.

I purchased this as part of a group of items from a local antique and collectables store, so I do not know what I paid for it. Likely less than $20. It was in the best shape of the group of hand planes. I later purchased the no-name "Latest bucket of rust" plane from the same place.

I will be looking to at least cover shipping costs.


----------



## Dave Paine

Kevin K said:


> Dave, great bit of information! Thank you for taking the time to point me in the right direction. I plan on taking a look at the planes my neighbor has for sale. When I was looking at them over the summer I didn't really know who any of the manufacturers are or even what I was looking at. He's an old timer and has at least a dozen or so he's selling for $20 a piece. I'll let you know what he has if you're interested.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Kevin


Please do post what your neighbour has for sale. Lots of people are always interested in what may be available. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dado Mortise

*THE plane*

I only have one plane, and here it is... It appears to be a type 11.

I will TRY to restore it. Wish me luck.


----------



## firemedic

Chris, as David said it should be approx 15" long. This is certainly a candidate for a Try plane. It is only a bit longer than a jack and should be a bit wider iron as well meaning it wouldn't be worth much in the way of jointers.

I understand David's concern with not being able to undue the removal of wood from the plane but if used as a Try plane the mouth would need to be opened up... not just the throat. 

The other thing I failed to suggest to David, my apologies David, was to wax the chip breaker and mouth and to work in quick strokes. Once the curl is up above the throat it should continue to feed evenly and not clog. Velocity is your friend in this case just as with all wooden planes.

Again though, as a Trying plane the mouth would have to be opened up and the the iron heavily cambered. I do believe it would make for an excellent Try plane once done.

For those unsure about what a Try plane is, is the French/English version of what we the Germans and subsequently us Americans call a Scrub plane. Another name for it and as Moxon calls it, a Fore-Plane. It's used just as the scrub plane would be - traversing the board - but it is considerably less aggressive than a scrub plane. the wider iron can not be successfully worked set as deep as you can a scrub.


----------



## firemedic

dado mortise said:


> i only have one plane, and here it is... It appears to be a type 11.
> 
> I will try to restore it. Wish me luck.


luck!


----------



## Dave Paine

Dado Mortise said:


> I only have one plane, and here it is... It appears to be a type 11.
> 
> I will TRY to restore it. Wish me luck.


Good luck. :icon_smile:

The plane does not look in bad condition. Mostly just a combination of oxidation, dirt/grime and some superficial rust.

If you use the Evapo-Rust method you will be amazed how well the steel pieces will look.

For the brass knob, a brass cleaner like Brasso will work.

Try to remove all the screws and put them in the Evapo-Rust. Helps to give everything a clean. You may need some penetrant.


----------



## Chris Curl

David, thanks. I did read through the thread. It looks like a great plane that I would use regularly.

It would be to use it as a try plane. Currently, all I have is the #5 which I am still working on, and a #4 that I just got. I have a 110 coming, but it is not here yet.


----------



## Dado Mortise

Dave, Does the wood look to be in good enough shape just to sand and re-finish?


----------



## Dave Paine

Dado Mortise said:


> Dave, Does the wood look to be in good enough shape just to sand and re-finish?


From the picture, I am not seeing any cracks. Sometimes the cracks are from the heavy use. Sometimes from the wood decaying due to bad storage.

This looks old enough to have rosewood tote and handle. Post WWII they changed to stained hard wood.

If there are no cracks or obvious signs of weakness, I would sand and refinish. Nothing to loose.


----------



## timetestedtools

Definitely keep the rosewood. Lightly sand and wax them.

The rest of the plane will clean up well to.


----------

